# English schools near motorcity?



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Does anyone know which schools are accepting Children to start next september? My son will be 4 in feb and I know he won't get anything till them apart from maybe a nursery, we move 8th sept

Thanks in advance x


----------



## callofduty (Jul 28, 2012)

Have you checked Repton School?

Heard a lot about it around the Motor City community so I'm assuming it's close by. Don't know much about it though. Good luck!


----------



## fltops (Jul 24, 2012)

I know GEMS World Academy has opening


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

fltops said:


> I know GEMS World Academy has opening


Jesus is soooooo expensive  most expensive one I've seen ...


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

GEMS Wellington Silicon Oasis is 15 minutes along Emirates Road.


----------

